# Sports fans in Manchester urged to donate sperm



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8567999.stm

part of a new campaign by the National Gamete Donation Trust.

Lizi.x


----------

